# Deer-vehicle collisions in Ohio drop as deer harvest grows



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

CLEVELAND (AP) — State data indicates more deer hunting between 2015 and 2017 helped decrease collisions between vehicles and deer around Ohio.

The Plain Dealer in Cleveland reports the Ohio Division of Wildlife says hunters have harvested about 186,000 deer statewide during that time period. Accidents involving vehicles and deer peaked in Ohio in 2015 at over 21,000 collisions, but that number had dropped by more than 2,600 by last year.

Some northeastern Ohio communities where the deer population had grown problematically have allowed or expanded bow hunting to thin the herds.

Strongsville’s public safety director, Charles Goss, says allowing bow-hunting had a nearly immediate effect in helping to reduce deer-vehicle collisions. Goss says the program is so popular that Strongsville is considering potential hunting on public lands and industrial properties.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have no proof but I think the coyote has a lot to do with it. theres a field across the road, for ten years I,d see a sma;; heard of deer almost each evening ,now I see coytote,s. deer are gone. and I del it was a planned event when they brought coyotes back.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

If you don't think big $ doesn't control the limits/season you are just kidding yourself. I am waiting for the day when you can sue a landowner that doesn't allow hunting if deer run off their property and you hit them.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

squid_1 said:


> If you don't think big $ doesn't control the limits/season you are just kidding yourself. I am waiting for the day when you can sue a landowner that doesn't allow hunting if deer run off their property and you hit them.


That's funny stuff.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> I have no proof but I think the coyote has a lot to do with it. theres a field across the road, for ten years I,d see a sma;; heard of deer almost each evening ,now I see coytote,s. deer are gone. and I del it was a planned event when they brought coyotes back.


Careful bountyhunter!
I remember a thread here a few years back when a few members(myself included) suggested the excessive coyote population was having an adverse impact on our deer herd and some absolutely refused to believe it citing things such as 'coyote's don't kill adult deer, coyote's cant run adult deer down, coyote's don't hunt in packs, the impact on our deer herd with coyote's killing juvenile deer is very minimal etc,etc.'


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Funny stuff........ My wife has hit two deer in the past year. 12k in damages/repairs. I have hit two deer this year. In fact one was this morning. Thank goodness that I have a beater to drive to work! Looks like hell, but it has killed a few deer. Lol

Seasons should be longer. Bag limits should be higher. Rather see someone enjoy hunting/eating them than running them over!

Vinton and Jackson Counties have plenty of public hunting and plenty of deer!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been keeping the data history in one file for a while now. They have not published all of the 2017 data yet. I have been keeping the deer collision data on this sheet also


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I believe they could to allow more bow hunting in some of our city areas and the industrial park areas IMO


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

floater99 said:


> I believe they could to allow more bow hunting in some of our city areas and the industrial park areas IMO


Yep...especially since the deer/vehicle accidents that happen in these areas are also tallied into the equation as far as setting deer bag limits.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I wish someone shot the buck responsible for this last month. One less in Columbia Station. Oh yeah, that was a $5200 deer.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

All I can say about coyotes is that they are all over the place where my BIL hunts a private farm in SE Ohio, and there are deer galore! The big problem down there is EHD in a drought Summer when the creek dries up. One of the last times it hit bad he wasn't seeing any deer. At the local store the clerk told him the EHD was bad, so he drove the length of the creek on his ATV. Found 11 dead deer in the water, and knows he didn't find them all since he only drove the creek on the farm where he has permission.


----------

